# Guranteed to make you laugh



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Check it out, it's a video please note for dialup users:

Funniest video!​


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG Richard Simmons! That is hilarious MP...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Coconut anyone? :lol:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I love that show. It is always fun to watch for a quick pick me up. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL!
I love Who's Line....and that one was wicked funny. :lol:

I feel kind of bad for Wayne....and Ryan.....and Colin....lmao


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Scuba Kid said:


> I feel kind of bad for Wayne....and Ryan.....and Colin....lmao


 Me too, lol


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh man, I've seen that one!!!!!!!!!! Its too funny!!!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Ryan makes me nearly pee my pants. And Drew was nearly falling out of his chair!

I love the jet ski........ LMAO!!!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Hilarious!


----------

